# red tape/language barriers, easy to overcome?



## new life (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,
with no Italian yet, is it very difficult to live there? I hear there is a lot of beurocracy. I can't imagine forms in a different language or anything legal/medical.
This has me concerned as I have a baby but we'd love to live there.
If others have succeeded I'd love to know!!
Thanks!


----------

